# OC'ing a Celeron



## CCSUCaboose (Nov 1, 2009)

okay, so here we go. I've got this old Dell Dimension 2400. I thought "Hey It'd nice to overclock, and good practice." So I searched some forums, and started to lose hope. SO now I'm here posting my CPU specs:
Intel Celeron 
Northwood
Sockect 478 mPGA
Core Speed: 2.4 GHz
Bus speed: 100Mhz
Rated FSB: 400 MHz
L1 Cach: 8KB
L2 Cache: 128Kb
It's got 1 core everyone. 

Okay so I'm hoping that it's OCable. And remember, It's just my old system. So don't suggest that I get a better system. Thanks!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Any cpu is overclockable but it depends on your cooling capabilties and quality of your components to how far you can get.

read this first http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM PC's generally have the Bios limited and have no OC'ing capabilities.


----------



## TrickyS (Jan 16, 2010)

A oem pc is hard to overclock, if at all possible. I am not expert, but I have heard you can get software to do it, but it is really risky, and can ruin your set up. I have no experience with your cpu, but I overclocked a celeron 420 from 1.6ghz to 2.5ghz with no problem, and has been running as a back up for almost 2 years now. It was not a oem pc though.


----------

